# handheld release vs a wrist strap release



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

In recent years, most started archery with a wrist strap release. However, wrist straps have earned the nickname "punch master" since it's so easy to develop the habit of punching the release when the pin is on the X. Both the hinge and thumb trigger releases are a little more difficult to punch. Both can certainly be punched, just not quite so easily.

Whether you will have to adjust your sight each time you change releases depends more on the specific release you are using. A few years ago, a friend decided to run some tests on fletching. He made up three groups of arrows with different fletching to see which would tune the best from his bow. It turned out that fletching didn't matter. The only thing that made any difference was which of his two releases he used. They were both made by the same manufacturer and were very similar models. In fact the only difference was that one was a single jaw release and the other a double jaw. Shooting through paper gave a 2" difference in the paper tear. He could easily tune for either release, but not for both releases. Then he tried it with my thumb trigger release. It gave him a tear similar to the single jaw release. 

So, in this specific case a single jaw thumb trigger and a chocolate addiction gave similar results. The only way to find out the difference in the two releases you are considering, is to test them. However, if the string comes off the releases the same, there is a better chance of them giving you the same result.

One thing I've noticed over the years is that when a wrist release shooter tries a handheld release for a while, they become better shooters with the wrist release. I'm not sure why, but there is no downside to a handheld, even if you don't stick with it. Former world & vegas champion, Dietmar Trillius, competes with a wrist release, but practices with a hinge. 

Hope my rambling above isn't too confusing.
Allen


----------



## KuduhunterX (Mar 26, 2014)

Allen 
Thanks for your time and honest input really Apretiate it. yesterday I went to our local pro shop and shot the stan Sx2. really liked it and it had a similar feel to my element. so Il shoot backtension with both and probably train with the element and hunt with the thumb.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

OOPS, wrote this too fast and didn't proof read:



aread said:


> ....So, in this specific case a single jaw thumb trigger and a chocolate addiction gave similar results.....


This should have been ".... a single jaw wrist release and...."

Sorry for the typo.

Allen


----------



## Komposed (Dec 16, 2013)

Great thread! and great question.. I am a fairly new target archer and have only used a wrist strap release. I have the misfortune of being a giant though. I'm 6'6 built like a linebacker with offensive lineman hands. I also want to try my hand at a handheld release but I know I will need a large/xl size. Any suggestions to what kind of release I should look for or try out? 

JT
~1~


----------

